# 120Hz LCD gesucht



## markymark666 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen TFT (mein alter ist ein lächerlicher 17 Zöller...)

Da ich von der neuen 120Hz-Technick überzeugt bin und ich auch mal 3dvision testen will solls ein 120Hz >22 Zöller TFT werden. 

ich weiß von folgenden Modellen:
Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ
(nur 22")
Acer GD245HQ
Asus VG242H 
Alienware OptX AW2210
(alle noch nicht erhältlich)

Hat jemand Informationen wann die Geräte erscheinen werden bzw. ob noch weitere 120Hz-Geräte geplant sind?


----------



## Superwip (11. Januar 2010)

Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ
(nur 22")-> hier musst du natürlich nicht nur auf Diagonale sondern auch auf Auflösung verzichten...
Acer GD245HQ-> kommt angeblich Anfang Februar
Asus VG242H -> seid über einem halben Jahr angekündigt, soweit ich weiß gibt es aber noch nichtmal einen Erscheinungstermin
Alienware OptX AW2210-> Erhältlich und nicht 3D/120 Hz fähig
(alle noch nicht erhältlich)

Ich warte seid Juni auf einen Full HD 120Hz Monitor ^^ich hoffe, dass bald einer kommt...

... Dann muss ich nur noch hoffen, das eine GTX 275 unter Full HD+ 3D nicht zusammenbricht


----------



## ZappendusteR (11. Januar 2010)

Ahoi, 
auf der Ami-Seite von NVIDIA hab den ich Acer GD schon gesehen, ist aber noch nicht erhältlich! Von LG soll bald auch was kommen ... bisher gibts nur Beamer für über 1000€...
mfg zap


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2010)

Lt. PCGH Print 02/2010 bringt Samsung eine größere Version des 2233RZ mit 23,6" und Full-HD-Auflösung (1920 x 1080). Leider schreiben sie nicht, wann er auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Superwip (12. Januar 2010)

> Von LG soll bald auch was kommen



Na ja... sie habe den Prototyp eines Panels vorgestellt... bis das auf den Markt kommt kann es noch eine Weile dauern, vor allem da noch kein Termin bekanntgegeben wurde...

Ich denke das Rennen für den ersten Full HD 120Hz Bildschirm wird der Acer GD245HQ machen


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> ... Dann muss ich nur noch hoffen, das eine GTX 275 unter Full HD+ 3D nicht zusammenbricht



Schnell noch 'ne zweite kaufen, solange es noch welche gibt. AMD's HD 5xxx sind ja für 3D noch keine Alternative.


----------



## markymark666 (12. Januar 2010)

Danke erstmal...

Überall lese ich, dass größere 120HZ-Modelle heiß erwartet sind. Warum sind die Hersteller nur so langsam - nicht mal gescheite Ankündigungen gibt es...


----------



## Superwip (12. Januar 2010)

markymark666 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal...
> 
> Überall lese ich, dass größere 120HZ-Modelle heiß erwartet sind. Warum sind die Hersteller nur so langsam - nicht mal gescheite Ankündigungen gibt es...


 
Klar ist: der erste, der es schafft soetwas auf den Markt zu bringen hat erstmal eine Monopolstellung und kann die Dinger eine Weile haufenweise zu überhöhten Preisen an Leute wie mich verkaufen...

Das das kein Anreiz ist... der erste Prototyp eines Full HD 120Hz Monitors (Asus VG242H) wurde ja schon zur Ce-bit 09 vorgestellt, hat funktioniert und sah schon ganz serienreif aus... Ich frag mich wirklich, woran es da scheitert


----------



## syrus700 (16. Januar 2010)

Des würde mich auch interessieren ^^.... Ich wart auch schon 1 - 2 monate... wenn der Acer vorm Asus kommt, is der gekauft  hoff er kommt bald damit ich gleich BFBC2 damit zocken kann


----------



## Arkogei (17. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Schnell noch 'ne zweite kaufen, solange es noch welche gibt. AMD's HD 5xxx sind ja für 3D noch keine Alternative.



Geht das nicht bald ?

*Weitere Features des Catalyst 10.1 laut den Release Notes:* 
* AMD Dual Graphics: Possibility of combining performances of the IGP of the RS880 with the forthcoming entry level GPUs from the Cedar and Park ranges. 
_** 3D Stereoscopics: Update of the D3D driver so as to allow third party firms such as IZ3D to use their 3D solution with 120 Hz screens. Support for Bit Cauldron glasses. *_
* Better GPU acceleration in Windows 7 Video Converter 
* Support for DisplayPort Audio (already in the 9.12 hotfix) 
* If laptop manufacturers allow it, possibility of installing the Catalysts on a laptop in Vista and 7 
* Improvement of 2D performance in Linux 
* Support for Ubuntu 9.10 and OpenSUSE 11.2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DU4u5Z133k

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch den Acer GD245HQ kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2010)

Jedenfalls gibt es noch keine Shutterbrillen für Radeons oder Radeon Treiber für die nVidia Brille; das sollte aber nicht sonderlich schwer umsetzbar sein und ist wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## Arkogei (17. Januar 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gibt es noch keine Shutterbrillen für Radeons oder Radeon Treiber für die nVidia Brille; das sollte aber nicht sonderlich schwer umsetzbar sein und ist wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit



In dem Video wurden ja schon welche für AMD gezeigt.


----------



## Player007 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem gescheiten 3D Moni, der Samsung ist mir eig. nen bissl zu klein und durch kein Full HD nicht zum Blu Ray gucken geeignet 

Gruß


----------



## syrus700 (22. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand schon was neues von irgendeim der Bildschirme?


----------



## syrus700 (27. Januar 2010)

Hi.. Weiß nicht obs neu is aber laut dem shop is der Acer in 3 wochen verfügbar! 
Acer GD245HQbid - Acer 58,5cm(23'') / 80.000:1 / 300cd/m2 / 2ms| redcoon Deutschland


----------

